# New to Glock owning



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Just shot my new Glock 19 yesterday for the first time. 100 rounds, no problems aside from the normal "stiffness" of a new gun. I was able to shoot nice tight groups within the first 50 rounds from 7 and 10 yards. Next time (maybe tomorrow) I will shoot mainly from 25 yards to see where I'm shooting. All in all, I am glad I added the 19 to my collection. It shoots very nice, it's easy to shoot fairly fast, and it goes BANG every time the trigger is pulled. I'm a happy camper.

Nothing out of the ordinary to note, just wanted to say hello to the fellow Glock folks.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! i actually just got a 19 two weeks ago as well! it sure is a nice shooting gun! you should post some pics!


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

congrats to the new addition!


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

You will enjoy them a lot....have had mine for years with thousands of rounds thru it.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got back from putting another 100 rounds through it. Again, no problems at all. I just love this gun!


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

The G19 is a sweet shooter. I have two, his and hers.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

A Glock is a good gun to own - I have one and really enjoy shooting it.

:smt1099


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello. I love my Glocks. Glad you had a great time, now keep shooting!!!


----------

